# Flamingo Tailing Reds and Big Trout 05/23



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats how its done nice work


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn bro! hope you left some for me..LOL. Did you hit the same area? Looks like there was no wind, it was blowing pretty steady at my house. Good job bro!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Damn bro! hope you left some for me..LOL. Did you hit the same area? Looks like there was no wind, it was blowing pretty steady at my house. Good job bro!



Yea the same area.
And the wind was BLOWING!
I just always run to that area when it's windy because for some reason, it's always calm waters.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang man, you tore em up!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang man, yall slammed them!! Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Way to go E. I was chasin bones in SBB on Saturday and it was blowing all weekend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Way to go E. I was chasin bones in SBB on Saturday and it was blowing all weekend.



Nice!
How'd it go?
I was out there on Friday and got stranded!
Only saw one bone, and I stared into it's eyes and it slowly cruise on by us while I had a snook rig on the rod in my hand.

Cause I had hooked a nice 30+ inch snook that made my leader look like crap. lol

I grabbed my other rod and beefed up the leader a little bit.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I need to get down there. Looks like fun. Don't know how to post pics but had a good weekend over here in the 239 area also.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> > Way to go E. I was chasin bones in SBB on Saturday and it was blowing all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw one school of four fish and they were not eating, just cruising. The guy I had on the bow made a perfect cast out in front of them and they swam right over the shrimp and did not even look at it. We poled four diferent flats and saw nothing else.


----------

